# Switching to homemade food diet for Congestive Heart Failure Dog



## romeo543 (Jun 17, 2007)

My parents 13yr old toy poodle (murphy) has had congestive heart failure for a while now. He's done pretty good with it but recently he's getting worse. He's now on Enalapril and Fursosemide. The medications are working but he has lost his appetite which I know is a side effect of Enalapril, but i'm worried about him not eating and I was wondering if switching to a homemade diet might help him. Does anyone have any experience with CHF dogs and homemade diets? Any help would be wonderful.

Thanks!
Haley~


----------



## CinnamintStick (Jul 25, 2008)

I did see this article with lots of links at the bottom that might help. http://www.dogaware.com/specific.html#heart


----------

